# How long do fish (Neon Tetras) live?



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a well established tank with all the proper parameters (measured by liquid test kit), nothing new added to tank in many many months (6 months or more) and that was simply adding additional plants. 3/4 water change done weekly.

Last week I had 2 neon tetras die a day apart. I usually lose 1 or 2 fish year but never 2 a day apart. Neither fish appeared distressed or ill and they were 2 of the older neons in the tank (I would say 3 or more years old).

How long do Neon's normally live? I'm wondering if it is just old age or fi there is a problem lurking in the tank?

The tank is shown below.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Five to ten years, but we are not sure the age they are when we buy them. I would say if your setup is all on par, then it has to be something like age as opposed to disease. Do keep an eye on it though as a just in case, and retest as needed.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Do keep an eye on it though as a just in case, and retest as needed.


Yeah, that's what I have been doing. More testing and extra water changes for the next couple weeks to to be safe.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I came into the office this evening and there was another dead neon and a dead guy.

Both these fish have been in the tank for a very long time but I find it odd that I have lost 4 fish in a week.

I immediately took reading (liquid test kit) and it is as it always is

Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 5.0
Ammonia - 0
High Range 7.4-7.8 (out of tap 7.4)
Ph - 7.6 (out of tap 7.6)
Phosphate - 0

These readings have been consistent for a long long time.

I am at a loss as to what is going on.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No signs of any diseases? Any chance something like windex or the like has gotten in the water? Ask your city ( If you have city water) if they have done anything different.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> No signs of any diseases? Any chance something like windex or the like has gotten in the water? Ask your city ( If you have city water) if they have done anything different.


No signs of anything disease that I can see. Nothing could have gotten into the water (windex, etc) as I do not use anything like that near the aquarium.There is really no way to find out about the tap water, you just get passed from person to person.

I've tested the tap water for ammonia, Ph, High Ph and Phosphates and there seems to be no problem. I'm quite perplexed by the whole thing.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Me too. Maybe someone else would have a possible answer to your issue.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the dying tetras, jimsz. :frown2: I'm hoping it's just a terrible coincidence that they died in succession like that. In any case, I hope one of the users here can help you.

-Kamran


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> Sorry to hear about the dying tetras, jimsz. :frown2: I'm hoping it's just a terrible coincidence that they died in succession like that. In any case, I hope one of the users here can help you.
> 
> -Kamran


I'll have to put it under "one of those things". No idea why they died. I have a Red Wag Platy that hasn't looked good so I pulled her out and into a hospital tank. Will treat with Pimafix. Not sure if the neons had any of these issues but i would rather e safe than sorry.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

What about the rest of the fish? Are they doing alright?

-Kamran


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> What about the rest of the fish? Are they doing alright?
> 
> -Kamran




Yeah, the rest of the tank is doing great.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

Good to hear.

-Kamran


----------

